

Sausage.js a jQuery UI widget for contextual pagination. - gavingmiller
http://christophercliff.github.com/sausage/

======
MatthewPhillips
Any idea why they format their javascript like that?

    
    
      $(window)
            .sausage()
            ;

~~~
ctcliff
It's just a convention for writing jQuery chains. The code is easier to debug
because each method is kept on a separate line.

Of course this is trivial if there's only one method in the chain...

